# spark plugs, grease cups and oilers



## chuck foster (Oct 14, 2007)

i borrowed a  turret attchment for my 9" south bend and it shure makes this kind of work go alot faster. it takes a bit of time to set up the turret but once it is set you can make parts very fast.

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc274/aermotor8/?action=view&current=models017.jpg

one thing i have to ask you guys. is it bragging or showing off by posting pictures like this? please let me know i have a bunch more pictures but i don't want to be a pain in the butt to anyone.

thanks 
          chuck


----------



## lugnut (Oct 14, 2007)

Chuck I don't think anyone will complain about your photos,  they are what we are all about here!  I asume you made the spark plugs,  I'd like to know more about them.
Mel


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes Chuck, I would like to know more about them too. I was looking at your neet engines. Are you sure you made enough of them?

Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 14, 2007)

Chuck,
It isn't boasting at all, it is inspiration to others to make engines like you have. Nice work.

John


----------



## wareagle (Oct 14, 2007)

chuck,

I don't see posting pictures as bragging.  I feel like I probably am speaking for the rest of us here as well, so put the pictures up.  Like Bogstandard said, pictures inspire all of us.  The pictures I post are not "competitive" images, nor are they meant to be.  It is to share ideas, methods, designs, and motivation with all who use this forum.  The pics that others post inspire me to venture into other areas of thought, machining, designing, or ingenuity.

Now, about those spark plugs....  Let us know all about them!!  Pictures, too!  :wink:


----------

